# [gcc] error al compilar algunos programas (cerrado)

## aj2r

Hace una semana tenía instalado lighttpd, lo quite y, ahora cuando lo he ido a emerger de nuevo, en medio de la compilación, sin ningún tipo de error más, me sale:

 *Quote:*   

> Error interno del compilador: Error al reportar rutinas reentradas.

 

Supongo que es por las últimas actualizaciones (glibc, y lo que haya cambiado en esta última semana), un revdep-rebuild no ayuda, ya que no quiere emerger nada. ¿Alguna idea? Añadir que no me pasa con todo lo que intento emerger, sólo con unos pocos como lighttpd.Last edited by aj2r on Tue Jul 04, 2006 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

¿podrías poner el mensaje que te da en ingles? puede ser más util para buscar en otros foros

Saludos y suerte

----------

## aj2r

El mensaje me lo da así en español, y como no tengo en mi sistema locales que no sean ES, he hecho

```
LANG="C" emerge lighttpd
```

y se ha compilado correctamente   :Shocked:   Sin embargo he vuelto a intentar emergerlo normalmente y sigue dando el mismo error   :Confused:  Voy a dar palos de ciego, pero parece tener que ver con la nueva revisión de glibc

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> El mensaje me lo da así en español, y como no tengo en mi sistema locales que no sean ES, he hecho
> 
> ```
> LANG="C" emerge lighttpd
> ```
> ...

 

Yo no sería capaz de decir que es de la glibc o no  :Wink: 

Pero parece que es algo relacionado con los idiomas  :Neutral: 

En caso de que sea la glibc, ¿has hecho la "transición" a locale.gen?

También verifica que NO estés fijando la variable LC_ALL a es_ES.

Saludos

----------

## Ferdy

Hay bastantes paquetes que no compilan con locales que no son en inglés. Son casos raros, pero existen. Por lo general es culpa del propio paquete y tendría que ver POCO (o nada) con la glibc.

- ferdy

----------

## aj2r

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Hay bastantes paquetes que no compilan con locales que no son en inglés. Son casos raros, pero existen. Por lo general es culpa del propio paquete y tendría que ver POCO (o nada) con la glibc.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Entonces ¿he de suponer que es un bug en el ebuild y reportarlo?

----------

## Ferdy

¿ En el ebuild ? No.

Y reportarlo supongo que si, lo que no se es lo fácil que lo tendrá el desarrollador para reproducir el bug y arreglarlo. Por lo general estos bugs son culpa de los upstream.

- ferdy

----------

## aj2r

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿ En el ebuild ? No. 

 

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Hay bastantes paquetes que no compilan con locales que no son en inglés

 

Si esto es así, el ebuild debería cambiar los locales a "C" durante la compilación de estos paquetes, pienso yo.

De todas formas como ya he dicho antes:

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Hace una semana tenía instalado lighttpd,...

 

De todas formas, ¿alguien con locales es_ES.utf8 podría hacerme el favor de probar a emerger lighttpd? A ver si puede o no.

```

www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.11  USE="bzip2 gdbm mysql pcre php ssl -doc -fam -fastcgi -ipv6 -ldap -lua -memcache -minimal -rrdtool -test -webdav -xattr"

```

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Si esto es así, el ebuild debería cambiar los locales a "C" durante la compilación de estos paquetes, pienso yo. 

 

Piensas mal, habría que ARREGLAR el paquete para que pudiera ser compilado con cualquier locale.

- ferdy

----------

## aj2r

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si esto es así, el ebuild debería cambiar los locales a "C" durante la compilación de estos paquetes, pienso yo.  
> 
> Piensas mal, habría que ARREGLAR el paquete para que pudiera ser compilado con cualquier locale.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Hasta ahí llego, pero obviamente mientras se arregla el paquete, estando el ebuild en ARCH, no me parece muy lógico que no pueda ser emergido.

¡Y que alguien pruebe a emerger lighttpd por favor!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Hasta ahí llego, pero obviamente mientras se arregla el paquete, estando el ebuild en ARCH, no me parece muy lógico que no pueda ser emergido. 

 

Eso depende del maintainer. Hubo una discusión sobre esto en gentoo-dev hace no mucho y no hay una política definida.

Mi posición es que no se deberían poner locales 'system-wide' pero que los paquetes deberían ser arreglados si fallan compilando con algo que no es 'C' (locale, se entiende). Es decir, mi opinión es que cualquiera compilando un paquete con una locale distinta de 'C' debe saber a lo que se expone y debe saber que las cosas pueden fallar (al igual que si pones CFLAGS 'raras'). Así que aunque lo considero un bug, no lo considero un bug en el ebuild y creo que es menos importante que el resto de bugs (por lo general).

- ferdy

----------

## aj2r

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ...cualquiera compilando un paquete con una locale distinta de 'C' debe saber a lo que se expone y debe saber que las cosas pueden fallar...

 

En mi opinión esto no es algo sin tanta importancia como dices, ya que es muy normal el usar un locale distinto a "C", y no me parece muy correcto que un paquete que se supone probado falle, y no sólo que falle sino que además se sepa que va a fallar.

De todas formas nos desviamos del tema, ¿alguien puede confirmarme que el fallo es debido a ésto?

----------

## pacho2

A mi también me parece que es algo que se debe corregir. El hecho de que un paquete de la rama estable falle al compilar no creo que cause muy buena impresión a la gente   :Confused: 

Si, de momento, se puede solucionar haciendo que el ebuild defina temporalmente LANG=C, perfecto  :Smile: 

Saludos

PD: Estoy compilandolo ahora mismo

----------

## aj2r

Gracias, a ver si es por lo de los locale   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pacho2

A mi también me falla, pero SIEMPRE   :Crying or Very sad: 

He probado con un:

```

LANG="C" emerge lighttpd

```

y un 

```
export LANG="C" && emerge lighttps
```

 y me sigue fallando  :Sad: 

Sigo probando

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

Pues entonces debe haber algo más   :Confused:  . A mi con:

```
LANG="C" emerge lighttpd
```

emerge perfectamente.

¡¡Señor desarrollador échenos una mano por favor!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdy

A mi me funcionó perfectamente (con otras USE). ¿Puedes poner el error completo? (tanto en inglés si lo consigues como en español).

Por lo general los ICE son culpa de 'sobre optimización' o hardware.

- ferdy

----------

## Ferdy

Ya conseguí reproducir el error, investigando.

- ferdy

----------

## aj2r

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Ya conseguí reproducir el error, investigando.
> 
> - ferdy

 

¿Cómo lo has reproducido? ¿usando las mismas USE? Da datos...   :Laughing: 

EDITO-> Os pongo la salida de error completa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mod_flv_streaming.c:141: warning: unused parameter 'srv'
> 
> mod_webdav.c:563: warning: unused parameter 'srv'
> ...

 Last edited by aj2r on Tue Jun 27, 2006 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

Yo no consigo compilarlo, he probado a hacer unset de todas las variables relacionadas con el idioma

Mis USE son:

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.11  USE="bzip2 fam ipv6 lua pcre ssl -doc -fastcgi -gdbm -ldap -memcache -minimal -mysql -php -rrdtool -test -webdav -xattr" 0 kB

Pero con -ldap tampoco me funciona.

Toda la informacion en:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138209

PD: el bug lo abrí cuando pensaba que era cosa del idioma   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Cómo lo has reproducido? ¿usando las mismas USE? Da datos... 

 

Simplemente poniendo lo que habiais dicho y no equivocándome al escribir el locale en español.

- ferdy

----------

## Ferdy

Ya está arreglado. Nada que ver con la glibc.

Intuyo que el fix entrará en la próxima revisión.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias a ti y a Spanky por el interés. ¿Donde estaba el problema?

Saludos

----------

